# Am I the only one glad that deer hunting is over



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going squirrel hunting,it's going to be nice having the woods to myself.
It's going to be extra nice because my wife bought me a .22 mag for x-mas, cant wait to get out there for the late season.


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad so now I can start more habitat improvement. I always wait until January to get started.

Time to fire up the chainsaw.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

January ops up much more land for me to run my dog. Thats never a bad thing, although I will also miss deer hunting.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Not quite over yet....bout 8.5hrs.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

yep, one more sundown and it will be over. about time. MI deer hunting season is way too long.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Fred Bear said:


> yep, one more sundown and it will be over. about time. MI deer hunting season is way too long.


bout 45 days short if you ask me. 

However, I'll be trudging through the briars with my recurve looking to knock out a few bunnies.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Gun and muzzle loader seasons are much to long .Bud


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think 15 days for gun season is too long.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

I love deer hunting, but I must admit I'm glad its over every year so I can run the beagle. I too think deer gun season(s) are to long. What is it now in southern Mi with all the gun seasons, 50-55 days?


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

Get Out said:


> I don't think 15 days for gun season is too long.


Look at the seasons a little closer and you will find gun season is much longer than 15 days.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Fred Bear said:


> Look at the seasons a little closer and you will find gun season is much longer than 15 days.


15 days for regular gun season and 9 days for muzzleloader is not too much....IF you hunt on State Land.

I agree that the gun season is alot longer if you have private property to hunt.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

If some of you think the deer season is to long don't hunt all of it.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope... your not the only one  almost love small gameing just as much as deer now i can relax alittle, hopeing to get out this thursday .


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

I always feel a little sad when deer season is over, but I also love to hunt squirrels....they're a challenge and much more plentiful in my neck of the woods. I, too use a 22 and enjoy the quiet with way fewer hunters. I only wish they would extend the season til March 31st like bunnies. Since I don't have a bunny dog, sometimes it's hard to get those critters to make a target of themselves.:evil::lol:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

I am unsure I love DEER hunting but I know they need a chance to regroup and let their guard down so in September 2011 they will be on the market again and a little less shaken up like they tend to be at the end of season. Small game is fun so I will probably be out with the kids a few times to let them take some squirells and a few rabbits.


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Your not the only one, i like rabbit hunting alot more than deer hunting. All the MI hunters think your gonna scare all the deer away.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm glad its over but the only time I stay out of the woods is the regular firearm deer and weekends during muzzle loader season other than that I go when the urge and opportunity permits. In the past five years I have only ran into 2 hunters while small game hunting and I pushed a nice 6pt. to one of them.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I think the season is about right.....though i am always glad to see it go. Deer hunting season closed down two of the most productive weeks to hunt grouse.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Nope, you're not the only one.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

90 days is way too long for bow season (counting gun season, cause u can use a bow), usually I grouse hunt late morning like most ppl so its not too big of a problem, mostly see empty tree stands, but it nice when im all alone trapping, only see the occasional rabbit hunter usually noone else


----------

